# Lowrance chip



## Heroonk (Aug 26, 2007)

Which micro chip for a Lowrance elite,has 1 ft contours for reef complex in western Lake Erie, thanks


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

I know the Navionics platinum has it.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing. I bought a navionics chip last year that I thought had the 1' contours, but it didn't. I ended up just using the maps on the unit. I will have to look, but I thought it was the Platinum chip.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I am not certain, but I don't think the Elite 5 is capable of showing the 1' intervals. Need the hds unit for them. I have a Elite 5, and have been told that the processor is not capable of showing 1' contour. If I am wrong, please enlighten me, I would like to have it also.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

There was an update released for the lowrance elite 5 and 7 HDI units to make the fish n chip layer show. It was released at the end of last month.


----------

